# Modern car technologies you can't live without.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are some modern technologies found on cars today that we couldn't live without and we all know how cars and technology have moved on in the last 20 years. One piece of tech that I couldn't live with out is the reversing camera and sensors and although this piece of tech has been around for longer than I can remember, it has to be part of any cars kit list. I mean you would hate your self if you reversed in to a post and ruin your pride and joy. So what about you guys, what piece of modern tech could you not live without and why?


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah I have parking sensors and camera on my x-trail. They should be on every car as some drivers are terrible at parking. I like cruise control for the 50mph road works on the m60 and m62


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Reversing camera for me 
My three previous cars got it so it's just strange when I reverse car without it 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

My new demo hasn’t got a reverse camera yet hitch over the last 10 years I’ve been accustomed to, now I can’t park for toffee...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Its a difficult one to define live without. I've never had a reversing camera and never reversed into anything. I have parking sensors on my current car which are good. I think if you have a larger long car with bad visibility out the back the parking sensors and camera are more of a necessity. But do you think we get used to these modern technologies and they make us more reliant and dare a say lower driving standards? Don't get me wrong I love the (limited) tech on my car but if a new car I wanted and loved didn't have it then it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Having never had a modern car I'm probably missing out on a lot of tech, but what I really like about modern cars is heated everything. I recently went out in my friends discovery sport and that had heated seats, steering wheel, and windscreen plus a really good heater, on icy day I can see the benefit of all these as its almost instantly warm in his car, unlike mine where I'm usually dithering for the first 10 minuets of any journey


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

The only thing I really like / Miss are reversing sensors which are very handy in tight spots if the car has limited rear visibility, and electric wing mirrors which are very handy for getting nice and close the the curb on a reverse parallel park.

Oh, and decent headlights!

Thankfully even my 20 year old cars have the above.

Lots of other things are nice to have, but not essential in my opinion. To be honest, I'd rather manufacturers concentrated on basic engineering solidity rather than trying to squeeze in every single gadget and aid they can add to make it look good in the brochure.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Direct Injection petrol engines


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Airco and central locking are the only 2 things I wouldn’t want to be without.
The rest are gadgets IMO, I do like my gadgets a lot, but if I had for whatever reason go back to the basics, airco and Central locking would be on top of my wanted list.

Reversing is not a problem, use to drive semi's and wagon and drag (proper A frame) and reversed them on 2 little mirrors.

But I hate to drive with windows down in the heat, or reach over to open the door on the other side (sore joints)


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

BMW Adaptive LED headlight and Hud. I'm getting older or lazy. Lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Bizcam said:


> BMW Adaptive LED headlight and Hud. I'm getting older or lazy. Lol


I have the adaptive xenon and high beam assist. Both are great

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Reversing sensors/camera are not really a necessity.....ok they might be 'desireable' if they come as part of a pack/add on for the options list when specced up.
Some people become lazy & rely on tech too much instead of paying attention

To me something that is deemed 'neccessary' is a tech like bluetooth connectivity with voice contol that allows you to make/receive calls and abide by the law.

Antilock brakes & power steering for example have become standard I remember the 1st car I owned after passing my test in 1991 not having power steering!.
Ask a newly qualified driver to drive a car without power steering now & they'll look at you like you've got two heads & took a dump on the living room carpet lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dashcams and loud horns. 

They've removed the need for brakes and common sense.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Heated seats and heated windscreen come in hand


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Top of my list are HUD, LED headlights, reversing camera and adaptive cruise control with Lane keep assist - lovely on the motorway - just keep your knee touching the steering wheel and it practically drives itself.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Has to be electric mirrors and windows. So much easier to adjust at the push of a button than move manually. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Parking sensors are very useful, especially with fitted blinds in the a4 saloon it can be a pain to reverse at night. Auto lights are also fantastic.

Bluetooth connectivity is a godsend but not really a necessity, just don't answer the phone!


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree with all the obvious ones, but I know what I would miss now I've had it and that's Hill Assist on my Q3. 
Makes driving in Glasgow centre a lot easier


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine has parking sensors front and rear and I have scraped paint off front bumper when car was new to me by being stupid and just nudging it closer to a wall after the sensors screamed no more!!!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Matrix LED Headlights. I've got a HUD, but could easily live without one. Google Earth and street view are useful too.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Satnav with speed camera detection.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Sat Nav moving every 4 months makes getting to know places very difficult and also I can go for a random drive get lost and easily find my way home

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Parking sensors
Heated screen
Keyless entry & start
Power fold mirrors

all things I couldn’t be without, think this means I’m pretty lazy :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Android auto integration, parking sensors are the two for me

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Aircon
Satnav
Cruise
Xenons
Auto lights

Love these- could do without yes. But so nice to have!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Dazzel81 said:


> Parking sensors
> Heated screen
> Keyless entry & start
> Power fold mirrors
> ...


Agree with heated screen. Miss the Mondeo for that.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Absolutely nothing in terms of modern technology I'd miss - whilst some of it is nice, much of it allows drivers to become ever more distant from the art of driving - how many cars with auto lights do you see with no lights on in fog because the driver thinks the car will sort itself out, if you can't reverse park without sensors then should you really be driving at all 

A drive out today in the Westfield proves that none of it enhances driving pleasure - I have no windscreen, no heater, no abs, traction control - didn't miss any of it


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Keyless entry and start is cool
My reverse camera is a god send and really has made a difference in my parking (now up as close as possible to my garage door to stop thieving types)

Next on my list of tech though is defo a DAB


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

DAB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Deffo Aircon
Back in the days before Aircon, during a heat wave the wife and I would start long journeys early morning and deliberately return when the sun was setting as the heat was just too much.
Opening the window was too noisy on motorway and useless in traffic jams.

Second is heated seats for the missus.
When hers was faulty she made me buy a ciggy lighter powered add on seat warmer while I figured out how to repair the original one!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

dchapman88 said:


> Keyless entry and start is cool
> My reverse camera is a god send and really has made a difference in my parking (now up as close as possible to my garage door to stop thieving types)
> 
> Next on my list of tech though is defo a DAB


Keyless entry is something to avoid due to security issues. It's so easy to steal keyless cars.

I don't agree with all the votes for reversing cameras. I don't like mine and rarely even look at it.

DAB is still poorly executed. So many stations broadcast in very low quality. Up in Aberdeen the station selection is still poor too. When I'm down here in the central belt DAB is much better, but still years away from where it should be.

I do like all my little toys. Everything adds a little to the car. I'm sure everyone has got so used to toys they'd really miss them if they were gone. They all add up to make a car a user friendly daily tool.

I do like BMW's voice activation. I've got my enunciation down to a tee now. A voice command is so much easier than scrolling through menus.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kerr said:


> Keyless entry is something to avoid due to security issues. It's so easy to steal keyless cars.
> 
> I don't agree with all the votes for reversing cameras. I don't like mine and rarely even look at it.
> 
> ...


Ain't nobody wanting to steal my Nissan Joke, and if they do best of luck to them, the engine management light will be on by the end of the road.

And for me parking camera is mainly used as I detailed above, proper handy for that.

DAB in my mum's Merc I've driven about seems Good, never had a quality issue


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Heated steering wheel - much cheaper than a pair of gloves :lol:

Electric memory seat - great after the wife's been in the car and I don't have to try and squeeze my big butt between the seat and steering as I've not realised she's not put the seat back!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Parking sensors and auto lights for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

HID/led lights, reversing camera is nice but the feature I prefer more in the wing mirror that dips to show you the kerb in reverse, love it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ah234 said:


> HID/led lights, reversing camera is nice but the feature I prefer more in the wing mirror that dips to show you the kerb in reverse, love it


I need this! So annoying waiting for the mirror to dip before parking

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cruise control and speed limiter are godsend nowadays with the motorway roadworks, ave speed cameras etc.

Not a new modern tech, but it is to me - just got this year an 8 speed sports automatic and for the work journey etc, wouldn't go back to a manual.

Oh and my first 6 cylinder engine - loooooverly


----------



## lbr1984 (Jun 14, 2017)

Reversing sensors/camera are a must for me now... i was in a supermarket carpark a few years ago and a toddler ran out behind my car when i was reversing. Without them i wouldn't have known he was there and he would likely of been seriously injured as his head was about bumper height! They help with parking but I think they have their safety benefits too. Pretty sure his mum gave him a crack afterwards but i think it hurt a lot less than being hit by a car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Auto wipers
Cruise control

Love both :thumb:


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Heated screen, mirrors and seats for me.

Also DAB is nice to have although it still needs to be improved.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Power steering!! The e-class chauffeur work horse has it, my own little Saxo does not.

I seriously can’t park the Saxo for toffee into a space big enough for the e class because of it!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Absolutely nothing in terms of modern technology I'd miss - whilst some of it is nice, much of it allows drivers to become ever more distant from the art of driving - how many cars with auto lights do you see with no lights on in fog because the driver thinks the car will sort itself out, if you can't reverse park without sensors then should you really be driving at all
> 
> A drive out today in the Westfield proves that none of it enhances driving pleasure - I have no windscreen, no heater, no abs, traction control - didn't miss any of it


totally agree.... I'm even shying away from modern motorbikes now with all their technology BS....


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The things that I have/and a couple that I would like to have:

Trip computer info - good to have an idea how long the fuel will last as conditions/driving style changes on a journey

Good headlights - would like LED or HID on next car.

Heated windscreen is handy if you were away from home with an icy screen, otherwise I don't really use it.

I'd like a level/warning about low screen wash as I can easily forget to check it routinely.

Bluetooth changes my driving experience, calls and music help the time pass on longer trips.

I can't be without good heaters on any car - I like it piping hot on a cold day.


What I'd rather not have, is some technology that cannot be switched off (e.g. motorcycle ABS) or systems that affect the MOT when they go faulty years down the line. The GF's Corsa has the obligatory tyre sensors, these can be issue in themselves and when I did a tyre rotation to even the wear on the tyres the pressure reader now shows the tyres in the wrong locations on the car - the only way of sorting this is a dealer visit.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Parking camera for me on the C4 Grand Picasso. You can literally get within an inch of an obstacle when parking, really handy in tight spaces.

James.


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Parking sensors, I’m lost without them!
Although it’s not a modern thing, but now I have a car with Air Con, I don’t know how I went 12 years without it!!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Dunno if it's just me but I'm much more bothered with the exterior cosmetic look of a car rather than things like parking sensors which I would never pay for. Give me upgraded alloys and things like high gloss exterior styling packs over interior stuff any day.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Automatic climate control for me.
Only had it on 2 cars but to drive a vehicle without it now is a chore, especially if it's got no air con at all in the summer is hard going.
Not a mod con but I don't drive new cars.
I've never driven a car with reverse sensors and the like. The Ranger at work has a reversing camera but you don't really need it if you know what those reflective things on the outside do.
Tom.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Power steering, Front and rear parking sensors.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Power steering & air con for me :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Adding automatic climate control as well! Been driving the old Yaris lately it feels like you can only get two modes, sauna or fridge


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As already said, power steering, air con and central locking.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The arguments for and against parking sensors and camera are very much car model specific - it really depends on the amount of glass / bonnet slope / general visibility you have as to whether they are a novelty or a god send.

Otherwise, you can certainly exist without them, as we all did for decades, but it is very handy to be able to save your bumper paint by knowing that the change from beeping noise to steady tone occurs when your car is exactly XXX inches from the wall. 

Makes for quicker parking too and it isn't really any indicator of driving "skill" to not have them ... because .... get in a strange car and you will be faffing around trying to carefully park in a tight space.

Me, i will happily have all the electronics and driver aids, thank you very much.

My first car was a Ford Capri and i would have one as a low-mileage classic, but i wouldn't want to drive one everyday.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

On a daily driver, I'd miss parking sensors, lecky mirrors, and auto lights and wipers, but like Andy said in post #27 about his Westfield, my JZR has none of these. It has a minimal windscreen, but no doors or roof, no heater or ABS, not even a reverse gear....

BUT - it does have a lovely sequential gearchange, and FUN by the bucketload!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going through this very thing at the minute, having bought an 11 year old BMW 320d M Sport Tourer for daily duties.

It has a lot of electric equipment but doesn't have Nav, Bluetooth and DAB. After having 4 cars in 4 years that have all this I couldn't live without that - so I'm spending more money a new head unit for the Beemer


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

pez said:


> Having never had a modern car I'm probably missing out on a lot of tech, but what I really like about modern cars is heated everything. I recently went out in my friends discovery sport and that had heated seats, steering wheel, and windscreen plus a really good heater, on icy day I can see the benefit of all these as its almost instantly warm in his car, unlike mine where I'm usually dithering for the first 10 minuets of any journey


Spend £700 on a Planar and all your worries about being cold will have gone. LandRover are trying to sell products like these (Remote Heating) like they are a new thing..for about £2K!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Power Steering is great.

Where would all the 4x4 mums be without it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Fridge in mine is very handy...When I get to my destination the Beers are ice cold and i have ice cubes for the Mrs G&T.

But I reckon we could live without it.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bluetooth and cruise control make my life a lot easier and more comfortable!


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

So long as I'm not messing about with points or fiddling with carbs trying to get the bloody thing to run smoothly. Then I can take it or leave it, apart from the heated screen in the 
Focus.


----------

